# Rand vom Monitor entfernen



## Jabus77 (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo ich habe vor mir ein Dual-Monitorsetup zu holen und dann auf zwei monitoren zu spielen(Dirt 3,Siedler 7, Shooter.....;D)
Deswegen möchte ich die beiden mittleren Monitorränder absägen, schneiden, knacken wie auch immer.
Es muss nicht der ganze Monitorrand aber so viel wie möglich.
Ich weiß das jemand in diesem Forum das auch gemacht hat für Eyefinity ich weiß aber leider nicht mehr wer das war (ich glaube Matthias....).
Vielen Dank für die Antworten!!
mfg


----------



## Ryle (17. Februar 2012)

Für den Post gehört dir eine geschmiert 

Sollen wir nun deine Frage erraten ?


----------



## Jabus77 (17. Februar 2012)

Sorry, ich meine halt ob das geht ohne das ich das Panel beschädige.


----------



## Ryle (17. Februar 2012)

Das hilft nun auch nicht wirklich weiter, da ich nicht weiß um welchen Monitor es sich handelt und für welchen Zweck du das machen willst. Grundsätzlich kann ich dir folgendes sagen:

Normalerweise ist ein Panel bei heutigen Monitoren ziemlich genau eingepasst und hat bis zum sichtbaren Rand deines Monitors 1-8mm Abstand. Das Panel besteht nicht nur aus dem sichtbaren Bild sondern hat selbst auch einen Metallrahmen der unterhalb der Abdeckung des Monitor-Rahmens liegt. Also einen Teil des Rahmens kann man meist entfernen, den ganzen aber nicht, sonst schaut der Rahmen des Panels selbst raus.

Das Ganze macht eigentlich nur Sinn wenn du das Panel komplett entfernst (geht einfach) und dir selbst eine Halterung baust, dabei musst du aber auch eine Möglichkeit für das Bedienfeld einplanen das dies meist eine extra Platine ist, die per Kabelstrang mit der Elektronik des Panel verbunden ist.

Wenn ich das aber richtig verstehe willst du doch sowieso neu bestellen. Warum nimmst du dann nicht einfach ein Modell mit möglichst schmalem Rahmen, gibt inzwischen genug Modelle mit 4-6mm schmalem Rahmen.

Hab auch noch ein 19" Panel im Keller rumliegen, wenn du willst mach ich dir ein Foto wie das Panel selbst aussieht damit du weißt wovon ich rede.


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Februar 2012)

Deine Idee geht nicht auf , willst du das dein Auto in der mitte durchgeschnitten ist ? Oder deine Waffe , oder dein Fardenkreuz ?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Februar 2012)

Bis jetzt der geilste Thread des Jahres 2012 
Monitore _zersägen _- ja bin ich hier beim Copperfield?


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Februar 2012)

warum macht ihr euch eigentlich so lustig darüber?
es war ne ganz normale frage und um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mir diese auch schonmal selsbt gestellt. nur ich hab bloß einen monitor 
abgesehen davon, dass ich 2 monitore unpraktisch finde, wärs wirklich am einfachsten einen mit schmalen rand zu nehmen (kp welchen )


----------



## Clonemaster (17. Februar 2012)

Also 2 Monitore sind für shooter schlecht - selber hab ich es nicht probiert, aber irgendwie hab ich da so eine Stimme
die mir sagt: NEIN, du willst doch den Gegner sehen und nicht 2 Balken !!!


----------



## Jabus77 (17. Februar 2012)

Naja, am Anfang fand ich die Idee auch komisch aber dann hab ich gelesen dass es jemand genauso gemacht hat.


----------



## Clonemaster (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn deinen Monitore nicht so wertvoll sind, kannst du das Risiko mal eingehen und versuchen den Rand zu entfernen. Eigentlich sollte es funktionieren, aber
garantieren kann dir das wohl keiner.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Februar 2012)

Jabus77 schrieb:


> Naja, am Anfang fand ich die Idee auch komisch aber dann hab ich gelesen dass es jemand genauso gemacht hat.


 
Mit 3 Monitoren macht das ganze aber viel mehr Sinn, als nur mit 2.

Wie soll man denn mit nur 2 Monitoren sehen ob man jemand auf den Kopf zeihlt oder voll daneben?!


----------



## Jabus77 (17. Februar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt noch etwas entdeckt: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...tfernung-dell-monitoren-gesammelt-866228.html

Und das hier: http://widescreengamingforum.com/fo...ions/18530/bezel-less-diy-also-valuable-users


----------



## Ryle (17. Februar 2012)

Ist doch genau das was ich dir schon im zweiten Post beschrieben hab nur das man bei dem Dell das Glück hat und die Rückseite sauber abschließt und sich einfach das Panel damit montieren lässt. Im Prinzip ist der Dell aber selbst mit demontierter Frontverschalung noch immer dicker als manch andere Monitore im Originalzustand. 

Schau dich doch z.B mal auf der Samsung und LG Homepage um, da findest du genug Modelle mit Rahmen <1cm. LG kommt dieses Jahr noch mit Monitoren mit nur 1mm Randdicke.
Falls du das Geld locker hast kannste dir auch den Samsung MD230X3 zulegen da haste gar keinen Stress mehr


----------



## Jabus77 (17. Februar 2012)

Ja ok ich schau mich da mal um ,danke.


----------



## xEbo (17. Februar 2012)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Also 2 Monitore sind für shooter schlecht - selber hab ich es nicht probiert, aber irgendwie hab ich da so eine Stimme
> die mir sagt: NEIN, du willst doch den Gegner sehen und nicht 2 Balken !!!


 
Für Shooter musst 4 Quadratische Monitore nehmen, dann liegt dein Fadenkreuz grundsätzlich in der mitte der 4 Monitor


----------



## Data 191088 (24. April 2012)

Was ist inzwischen aus diesem Tread geworden? Ich habe das gleiche Problem und dachte in eben gleichen Zügen den überschüssigen Mist abzuschnibbeln. Ich suchte auch nach Monis mit kleinstem Rand, wobei ich 5mm schon inakzeptabel finde, da sich das auf 1cm addiert! und dieser Samsung quatsch da hat dann insgesamt Balken von  1,52cm  in der Breite, oder  1,88 cm  in der Höhe!

meine eigenen Ambitionen dies zu bauen liefen in der Panoramafotografie bzw. bearbeiten dessen und da stört das mehr als bei Spielen!
Hat den keiner mal ja ein "günstiges Modell" gebaut?


----------



## Ryle (24. April 2012)

Unter 5mm kommst du bei keinem Monitor. Allerdings ist Multimonitoring auch nicht gerade ne morz Idee für sowas. Besser *einen* möglichst großen IPS oder VA Bildschirm mit hoher Auflösung. Ende des Jahres will LG mit 1mm Rahmenbreite kommen, ob das was wird und ob das Gerät etwas taugt steht aber noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Data 191088 (24. April 2012)

Aber das ist doch Sch** ... ne echte Marktlücke!  bei 30" hören die dollen dinger auf, wobei ich mir da den Dell ausgesucht hätte. Für Panoramaaufgaben wären da noch 2 kleinere im Hochformat daneben ne echte hilfe, da ich dann die Bilder 2x größer skalieren kann (in der gesammtansicht).  ... dann soll es eben nicht sein 
Oder welche hätten denn 5mm? - ich habe bei ein paar immer nur 1,5cm ermittelt.


----------



## Ryle (24. April 2012)

Die 5mm hab ich nun nur wegen deines Posts geschrieben.
Die Dells kommen ohne Rahmen pro Monitor auf 9mm, also 1,8cm zwischen jedem Panel (statt 1,5 bzw 3cm).

Mein Samsung S23A700D kommt auf ziemlich genau 1cm Rahmenbreite, also schätze ich das es ohne Rahmen knapp 6-8mm werden. Aber das ist auch ein TN und das wäre für Fotobearbeitung nun nicht gerade der Bringer.

Wenn du seitlich Monitore vertikal anbringen willst musst du zwingend IPS oder Panel mit ähnlich stabilen vertikalen Blickwinkeln dazu benutzen. Da du die Monitore dann ja um 90° drehst werden aus den horizontalen Blickwinkeln im Endeffekt die vertikalen und dementsprechend würden bei einem TN die Farben schon bei der kleinsten Blickwinkeländerung abdunkeln und abdriften.

Klar sind Monitore mit schmalem Rahmen ne Marklücke und wären sehr vorteilhaft für Multimonitoring aber da bisher keiner solche Panel gebracht hat wird das schon seine Gründe haben. Spätestens mit OLED werden Rahmen wohl der Vergangenheit angehören, wobei auch in E-Ink bzw. E-Paper (Triton) noch Potential steckt wie man gesehen hat.

Es gab überigens schon ein paar Hersteller die Monitore im Panoramaformat hergestellt haben. Wirklich in Serien hats aber keiner von denen geschafft. Alienware hatte einen und NEC mit dem CRV43. Bezahlen willste aber sowieso keinen davon :>


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. April 2012)

Dafür gibt es doch eine ganz einfache Lösung! Bezel heißt das bei AMD


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. April 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es doch eine ganz einfache Lösung! Bezel heißt das bei AMD


Naja - ganz das gleiche ist das ja nicht - die Bezel-Korrektur schneidet nur die Rahmenbreite aus dem Bild heraus um den Bildeindruck zu verbessern.
Der Rahmen selbst bleibt ja.


----------



## Woellnick (23. April 2013)

so n mist... jetzt hatt ich mich schon gefreut, dass da jemand weiter weiß und dann: 
not found.. 

kann man da sonst noch irgendwie drauf? 
wäre echt nett...


----------

